

100 Best Websites For Entrepreneurs - acremades
http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/11/12/100-best-websites-for-entrepreneurs/

======
mohamedzahid
The list ("standout posts" are according to Forbes):

1\. On Startups (onstartups.com) 2\. For Entrepreneurs (forentrepreneurs.com)
3\. Steve Blank (steveblank.com) 4\. Startup Lawyer (startuplawyer.com) 5\.
Rock the Post (rockthepost.com) 6\. Venture Hacks (venturehacks.com) 7\.
Dutiee (dutiee.com) 8\. Chris Dixon --> standout post
([http://cdixon.org/2013/06/01/some-thoughts-on-
mobile/](http://cdixon.org/2013/06/01/some-thoughts-on-mobile/)) 9\. Quora (I
mean, Quora's awesome, but they just phoned this one in) 10\. Ladieswholaunch
(Ladieswholaunch.com) 11\. Angel List (angel.co) 12\. First Round Capital
(firstround.com/review) 13\. Epic Launch (epiclaunch.com) 14\. A VC (avc.com)
15\. Business Owner's Toolkit --> standout post
[http://www.bizfilings.com/toolkit/sbg/run-a-
business/exiting...](http://www.bizfilings.com/toolkit/sbg/run-a-
business/exiting/tax-aspects-of-selling-business.aspx) 16\. Tom Tunguz's blog
(tomtunguz.com) 17\. Chic CEO (chic-ceo.com) 18\. This is Going to be Big -->
standout post: [http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2013/7/18/the-hook-
th...](http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2013/7/18/the-hook-the-most-
important-part-of-a-pitch.html) 19\. All Business --> standout post:
[http://experts.allbusiness.com/5-seo-bare-minimums-busy-
busi...](http://experts.allbusiness.com/5-seo-bare-minimums-busy-business-
owner/11204/#.UoMwjZSkfgF) 20\. Above the Crowd --> standout post:
[http://abovethecrowd.com/2009/08/24/what-is-really-
happening...](http://abovethecrowd.com/2009/08/24/what-is-really-happening-to-
the-venture-capital-industry/) 21\. Forte Foundation (fortefoundation.org)
22\. PG's blog --> standout post:
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html) 23\. Medium -->
standout post: [https://medium.com/i-m-
h-o/40cf0a8919cb](https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/40cf0a8919cb) 24\. Ben Horowitz's
blog --> standout post: [http://bhorowitz.com/2012/10/17/making-yourself-a-
ceo/](http://bhorowitz.com/2012/10/17/making-yourself-a-ceo/) 25\. The Boss
Network 26\. The Entrepreneurial Mind (drjeffcornwall.com) 27\. A Smart Bear
--> standout post: [http://blog.asmartbear.com/unprofitable-saas-business-
model....](http://blog.asmartbear.com/unprofitable-saas-business-model.html)
28\. America's SBDC Blog (asbdcbizblog.blogspot.com) 29\. Startup Company
Lawyer (startupcompanylawyer.com) 30\. Both Sides of the Table --> standout
post: [http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/05/27/8-tips-to-
get-...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/05/27/8-tips-to-get-the-most-
out-of-your-investors-and-board/) 31\. Escape from Cubicle Nation
([http://www.escapefromcubiclenation.com/pamela-slims-
blog/](http://www.escapefromcubiclenation.com/pamela-slims-blog/)) 32\. Brazen
Life
([http://blog.brazencareerist.com/category/entrepreneurship-2/](http://blog.brazencareerist.com/category/entrepreneurship-2/))
33\. Small Business Labs (smallbizlabs.com) 34\. All Things D (allthingsd.com)
35\. Smarta (smarta.com/blog) 36\. VentureBlog --> standout post:
[http://www.ventureblog.com/2013/09/want-to-get-funded-get-
an...](http://www.ventureblog.com/2013/09/want-to-get-funded-get-an-
introduction.html) 37\. Practice Trumps Theory (originally read this as
"Practice (Donald) Trump's Theory" and immediately clicked on the link)
(practicetrumpstheory.com) 38\. reddit:startups (reddit.com/r/startups) 39\.
Business Opportunities Weblog (business-opportunities.biz) 40\. Copyblogger
(copyblogger.com/blog) 41\. Andrew Chen (andrewchen.co) 42\. Crunchbase 43\.
Duct Tape Marketing (ducttapemarketing.com/blog) 44\. Entrepreneur.com 45\.
Entrepreneurship.org 46\. 500Hats.com 47\. FinSME's (finsmes.com) 48\. FTC -
Franchise and Business Opportunities
([http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/franchise/netfran.shtm](http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/franchise/netfran.shtm))
49\. Freelancers Union (freelancersunion.org) 50\. Harvard Business Review
Blogs 51\. Josh Kaufman (joshkaufman.net/blog) 52\. Hacker News 53\. Jonathan
Fields (jonathanfields.com/read) 54\. KissMetrics (blog.kissmetrics.com) 55\.
Blog Maverick (blogmaverick.com) 56\. Microsoft Small Business Hub
([http://www.microsoftbusinesshub.com/News_and_Updates/Small_B...](http://www.microsoftbusinesshub.com/News_and_Updates/Small_Business_Info_Center))
57\. Instigator Blog (instigatorblog.com) 58\. Noobpreneur (noobpreneur.com)
59\. National Association for the Self-Employed (nase.org) 60\. Mixergy
(mixergy.com) 61\. New York State Society of CPA's (nysscpa.org/glossary) 62\.
Marie Forleo (marieforleo.com) 63\. ReadWrite --> standout post:
[http://readwrite.com/2013/11/11/how-to-deal-with-the-
psychol...](http://readwrite.com/2013/11/11/how-to-deal-with-the-
psychological-toll-of-starting-up#awesm=~omWmb7du47qZub) 64\. SBA.gov 65\.
RocketWatcher.com 66\. QuickSprout (quicksprout.com/blog) 67\. Seth Godin
(sethgodin.typepad.com) 68\. Score (score.org) 69\. Stack Overflow 70\. SaaStr
(saastr.com) 71\. Startup Lessons Learned (startuplessonslearned.com) 72\. The
Startup Donut (startupdonut.co.uk) 73\. PandoDaily 74\. Startup Meme
(statupmeme.com) 75\. Startup Nation (startupnation.com) 76\. TED 77\. Global
Small Business Blog (globalsmallbusinessblog.com) 78\. The Funded
(thefunded.com) 79\. Tech Cocktail (tech.co) 80\. The Art of Running a Small
Business (boss.blogs.nytimes.com) 81\. Twitter 82\. How To Change The World
(blog.guykawasaki.com) 83\. Young Upstarts (youngupstarts.com) 84\. Your
Success Now (ysn.com/blog) 85\. Women 2.0 (women2.com) 86\. Danny Brown
(dannybrown.me) 87\. Under 30 CEO
([http://under30ceo.com/category/entrepreneurship-2/](http://under30ceo.com/category/entrepreneurship-2/))
88\. OkDork (okdork.com/blog) 89\. Chris Brogan (humanbusinessworks.com 90\.
Marco.org 91\. eCorner (ecorner.stanford.edu) 92\. Startup Digest
(startupdigest.com) 93\. One Million by One Million (sramanamitra.com) 94\.
Innerpreneur (elasticmind.ca/innerpreneur) 95\. Bloomberg Businessweek: Small
Business News (businessweek.com/small-business) 96\. The Economist 97\.
TechCrunch 98\. Inc. (inc.com/startup) 99\. Fast Company

